# Vertical Tillage Tools



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sourced from AgNews.

Regards, Mike

http://www.verticaltillage.com/node/9655


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting read, problem is from looking at their pictures they assume you're gonna run your vertical tillage tool 90 degrees to the direction you're going to plant, I've seen a few people do this then on a closer look they were trying to take the pivot tracks out.

We took our 24 1/2 foot chisel plow and bolted coulters to the shanks. It's something like a Salford but has two plaids per coulter and the blades run 6" apart. Advantage to this is the we already had the chisel plow and it's paid for and each set of coulters can float over a rock instead of forcing an entire gang of blades to go over a rock.

Something like this is what we use: http://www.wil-rich.com/Products/SecondaryTillage/VerticalTillage/Attachment/Gallery.aspx


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see the nieghbor demoed one.Cut up stalks nice.But now he has weeds still growing 3" tall.So by times it's time to spray post they will be real big and RU won't do anything to them.He put a pre on behind planter so he obviously wasn't planing on spraying his post early.

Weed bruiser is another name for VT tool.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently read an article about tillage and in a study they said vertical tillage on Palmer Amaranth (Pigweed) was worse than no tillage at all. The vertical tillage just basically scattered the 100,000's of seeds of each Palmer Amaranth plant. They said that tilling them under 7" or so deep and the seeds couldn't survive. .

I think this is the article, a 6 page write up on weed control and tillage:

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/tillage/should-you-use-tillage-control-resistant-weeds?page=1

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/tillage/should-you-use-tillage-control-resistant-weeds?page=2

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/tillage/should-you-use-tillage-control-resistant-weeds?page=3

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/tillage/should-you-use-tillage-control-resistant-weeds?page=4

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/tillage/should-you-use-tillage-control-resistant-weeds?page=5

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/tillage/should-you-use-tillage-control-resistant-weeds?page=6


----------

